# Finally! 300 60x



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I posted this in the general archery forum but kinda want to shout it to the world. Shot my first 300 60x today, BHFS, shooting Nano XR's.

I am so happyyyyy right now.

Happy dance, happy dance.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats! What a feat!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

ccwilder3 said:


> I posted this in the general archery forum but kinda want to shout it to the world. Shot my first 300 60x today, BHFS, shooting Nano XR's.
> 
> I am so happyyyyy right now.
> 
> Happy dance, happy dance.


Nice shooting with those skinny's. No doubt the inside x count was your best as well. G0000ooooooo skinny! :becky:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> Nice shooting with those skinny's. No doubt the inside x count was your best as well. G0000ooooooo skinny! :becky:


You are correct. My previous best was 37 inside out with fat shafts. 

I believe that Levi Morgan won the national indoor a couple of years ago using regular size arrows with the idea that he would have an advantage when they went to inside out x's in the shoot down.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Great shooting!!! There aren't that many bhfs shooting 60x in league or practice---even fewer in tournaments. Now go do it again.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

ccwilder3 said:


> I posted this in the general archery forum but kinda want to shout it to the world. Shot my first 300 60x today, BHFS, shooting Nano XR's.
> 
> I am so happyyyyy right now.
> 
> Happy dance, happy dance.


That's smokin with those skinny's congrats great shooting!!


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

that is some dam good shooting, Im happy you don't live in my state.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

:darkbeer: to you

i'm still chasin my first. closest i've come is 59


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm just wondering WHY anyone is shooting an indoor round in July.

We get so tired of indoors by time March is over, don't want to see it again until November.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

wa-prez said:


> I'm just wondering WHY anyone is shooting an indoor round in July.
> 
> We get so tired of indoors by time March is over, don't want to see it again until November.


There are many reasons an archer would do that.
Change of pace.
work on release mechanics.
want to get better
breaking in a new string
testing nanos indoors
too dark outside 
couldn't sleep
raining outside
mad at wife
mad at boss
mad at wa-prez

you get the point


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> :darkbeer: to you
> 
> i'm still chasin my first. closest i've come is 59


I had shot a couple of 59's in the past and quite a few 58's. This caught me by surprise. The 4 rounds prior to this one were 51x's and 52x's with a back tension release. I did this with a wrist release.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> There are many reasons an archer would do that.
> *Change of pace.* I have been shooting nothing but field and FITA since March. It was becoming a little tedious.
> *work on release mechanics.* I have trying to learn to use a back tension release since January. It can be tough at long range to really tell how well you are doing. The 5 spot round is perfect to gauge yourself.
> *want to get better* Always
> ...


You hit some of the reasons on the head MV.

I have been shooting the Nano's at long distance and had become suspect of some of them. It is much easier for me to tell what they are doing shooting a 5 spot.

I shot this round out in the yard hear at the house. It had just finished raining and was dead calm and cool. I did have to use bug spray.


----------



## ZachM (Jun 13, 2013)

What is an inside out x? I've really only shot 3d but here recently tried an indoor round with just 48 x's. great accomplishment on the 60!


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

An inside out X is when no part of the shaft touches the X line, staying entirely inside the X.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

wa-prez said:


> I'm just wondering WHY anyone is shooting an indoor round in July.
> 
> We get so tired of indoors by time March is over, don't want to see it again until November.


He11 I'd shoot it year round if they would have leagues I love it.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Kinda hard to miss the X with those log's your shootn LOL 

Just joking.... thats some great shooting with a BH setup, heck thats great shooting with a rifle


----------

